# Recommendations for a fitted (non-baggy) jacket???



## mtx (Nov 3, 2011)

I'm 6'0", 165lbs, skinny/athletic build. I'm looking for a more fitted jacket but do not mind something bigger as long as it doesn't make me look like the michelin man. Please note I'm on a budget...let's say ~$150 range.. but will consider ~$200-$250 if the jacket is noticeably better.

Thoughts on these ones? What jackets do you guys recommend??? What brands should I stay away from??

Analog Comply Jacket - Men's from Departmentofgoods.com

Analog Accord Jacket - Men's from Dogfunk.com


----------



## buttertime93 (Nov 3, 2011)

I have the volcom one4zero, not baggy and the white/black combo looks nice. I am 5' 7" 135 lbs, thought the length could be just a bit shorter though.


----------



## buttertime93 (Nov 3, 2011)

here is a link
Volcom One4zero Jacket - black - Snowboard Shop > Men's Snowboard Outerwear > Snowboard Jackets > Shell Snowboard Jackets


----------



## mtx (Nov 3, 2011)

buttertime93 said:


> I have the volcom one4zero, not baggy and the white/black combo looks nice. I am 5' 7" 135 lbs, thought the length could be just a bit shorter though.





buttertime93 said:


> here is a link
> Volcom One4zero Jacket - black - Snowboard Shop > Men's Snowboard Outerwear > Snowboard Jackets > Shell Snowboard Jackets


Is Volcom a more fitted brand? Any other fitted brands around?


----------



## buttertime93 (Nov 3, 2011)

hey guy, the analog comply is on sale!
WhiskeyMilitia.com: Analog Comply Jacket - Men's - $59.99 - 60% off
59.99!!!
only 8 minutes left, hurry and thank me later!


----------



## mtx (Nov 3, 2011)

I missed it


----------



## mtx (Nov 3, 2011)

Anyone know of any other brands that are more fitted?


----------



## ShredLife (Feb 6, 2010)

holden....


----------



## mtx (Nov 3, 2011)

ShredLife said:


> holden....


anything cheaper, or discounted?


----------



## buttertime93 (Nov 3, 2011)

products usually reoccur on whisky militia, check in every once in awhile for your analog jacket b/c it will probably show up again unless it was sold out. I'll let you know if I see it again.


----------



## CMSbored (Apr 2, 2009)

cheaper and discounted? nothing probably. Fitted jackets will most likely come from holden and your hiking brands (patagonia, mountain hardwear, the northface, arc'teryx)


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

i have the analog comply jacket.. super comfy, warm, and fits well..the medium is a little bit big on me, and im 5'8 165 lbs... it fits exactly how id want it to. super nice jacket though


----------



## mtx (Nov 3, 2011)

East§ide said:


> i have the analog comply jacket.. super comfy, warm, and fits well..the medium is a little bit big on me, and im 5'8 165 lbs... it fits exactly how id want it to. super nice jacket though


I'm around the same weight. I'm tall and slim. For $82 I might just buy it.


----------



## East§ide (Mar 14, 2011)

its really nice..you wont be disappointed


----------



## mtx (Nov 3, 2011)

East§ide said:


> its really nice..you wont be disappointed


How warm is it and did you have to layer much underneath? Do you know how many grams of polyester insulation they use??


----------



## que (Feb 27, 2011)

I have the exact same body type as you according to the description you gave. I hate when people come on to say "I just bought this blah blah blah" and brag. I'm going to do it anyway hahah. But really i just ordered this coat last night and i am pretty excited about it. Actually reading your initial post inspired me to go with a more fitted look this year so thanks! But i thought this coat was nice and understated (my style) but still keeping it gangsta yet classy. The price is kinda high for what you wanted, and what i wanted for that matter but i bit the bullet and got it. Cappel Thieves Jacket - Men's from Backcountry.com good luck


----------



## mtx (Nov 3, 2011)

que said:


> I have the exact same body type as you according to the description you gave. I hate when people come on to say "I just bought this blah blah blah" and brag. I'm going to do it anyway hahah. But really i just ordered this coat last night and i am pretty excited about it. Actually reading your initial post inspired me to go with a more fitted look this year so thanks! But i thought this coat was nice and understated (my style) but still keeping it gangsta yet classy. The price is kinda high for what you wanted, and what i wanted for that matter but i bit the bullet and got it. Cappel Thieves Jacket - Men's from Backcountry.com good luck


They look nice!!!


----------

